# Photoshop GTI



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Photoshop NEW POLO GTI*

Havent done any photoshop for a good few months now, had ago at what the new GTI polo may look like.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Thats awesome that is! :thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good matey, and almost certainly what it will look like :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Crackin' PS :thumb:


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool PS


----------



## macca5050 (May 17, 2008)

Looks like an official photo!


----------

